# Nissan Sunny 2002



## abuhafss (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi 

A newbie to this forum.

I own Nissan Sunny 2002 automatic assembled locally, having GA15 engine on GA13 chassis. The shape is that of Sunny 1998-99 as shown in this photo










The label on the car is EGI 1.4 (not EFI).

Yesterday, at work when I started the car, it started for about 15 seconds and then it stopped. Now, it cranks but does not starts. No ENGINE CHECK light. I have checked, no voltage at the spark plug cables. Does this mean, the ignition module is faulty? Or how do I test the module? The module is built inside the distributor. 

The engine looks similar to this 










By the way, what is the location of the OBD port?


----------

